# Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich ein bisschen auf Youtube gestöbert und mir ist aufgefallen, dass in den Kommentaren der deutschen Videos immer öfter fogende Meinungen auftauchen :
 "Warum setzt du den Fisch nicht zurück ?" oder "scheiss Kochtopfangler knüppeln alles ab was sie fangen" etc. 

(Ich persönlich bin kein großer Fan des "Ich Fang den Fisch zum Spaß und setze ihn dann wieder zurück", wie es größtenteils in den sozialen Medien praktiziert wird um "gut dazustehen" aber auch ich setze einen für das Gewässer in besonderer Hinsicht wichtigen Laichfisch zurück.)

Für manche (nicht nur) amerikanische Angler scheint es jedoch ganz normal zu sein, die Fische wie den letzten Dreck zu behandeln :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfLbmirbbm4
hier sieht man bei Minute 4:50 das "Recyceln" eines kleinen Thunfisches als Lebendköder |gr:
ab Minute 8:40 das sogennante "Abhaken";+ eines Haifisches:r
ab Minute 10:45 wird ein kleiner Thun lebend in den dem Geräusch nach zu schließen leeren(Wasser) Behälter geworfen
nächstes Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax8DwV-2q5s
ab Minute 4:10 Landen eines Barracudas mit einem Gaff und anschließendes zurücksetzten ;+ (Falls jemand weiß ob es ihn aufgrund spezieller Maulbeschaffenheit nicht verletzt hat bitte melden !)
In anderen Videos werden weitere Lebendköder gezeigt, die ich hier allerdings nicht auflisten werde.

Ich finde es einfach nur ekelhaft.
Was denkt Ihr dazu ?
LG

Salmonidenangler

Hinweis: Dieser Post stellt nur meine eigene Meinung dar.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Andere Länder, andere Sitten.
Wir Deutschen sind nicht das Maß der Dinge, obwohl es einige gerne so hätten.
Gibt nicht umsonst den Spruch: "Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen"
Und auch moralische/ethische Ansichten mögen anderorts aus kulturellen oder gesellschaftlichen Gründen völlig andere sein.
Ich würde es selbst nicht tun, verurteile aber auch niemanden dafür wenn ich seine Gründe/Ansichten dazu nicht kenne.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Andere Länder, andere Sitten.
> Wir Deutschen sind nicht das Maß der Dinge, obwohl es einige gerne so hätten.
> Gibt nicht umsonst den Spruch: "Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen"
> Und auch moralische/ethische Ansichten mögen anderorts aus kulturellen oder gesellschaftlichen Gründen völlig andere sein.
> Ich würde es selbst nicht tun, verurteile aber auch niemanden dafür wenn ich seine Gründe/Ansichten dazu nicht kenne.


Ich glaube jedoch kaum dass andere moralische/ethische Ansichten der Grund für die Behandlung sind, da in vielen anderen amerkianischen Videos die Fische sehr gut behandelt werden. Jedoch kann ich dir im Allgemeinen nur zustimmen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Andere Länder, andere Sitten! Das sollte man akzeptieren und nicht mit hiesigen Maßstäben messen. Gut heissen muss man es aber nicht!
Stimmt !:m


----------



## Hechtstipper (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Man hört ja immer wieder das Fische die im Maulbereich gegafft werden das gut wegstecken?

Ich habe da selber keinerlei Erfahrung, würde es aber mal glauben, da keiner Sails etc taggen würde wenn die das nicht überstehen.

Der lebende Köderfisch ist fast überall auf der Welt nicht verboten und wird entsprechend eingesetzt. Finde ich jetzt auch nicht gut, ist aber eine Tatsache.

Viel schlimmer finde ich den Umgang den man bei vielen Wels- oder Karpfenangelern sieht. Hältern für ein besseres Foto finde ich extrem unnötig. Wenn Releasen dann direkt nach dem Fang und so schnell und schonend wie möglich. Alles andere widerspricht ja dem Sinn des Releasens.

Sonst gibt es natürlich immer das was erlaubt ist und das was man mit der eigenen Ethik vereinbaren kann. Das ist halt oft nicht das gleiche... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Hört auf zu Angeln. Alle Angler sind Tierquäler.

Euer handeln wird nur durch 
a) das Landesfischereigesetz
b) Nahrungserwerb und Hege

legalisiert.

Dennoch ist das Angeln von Fischen, Haken  Drillen etc. Tierquälerei.


Dieses scheiss Thema haben hier schon 1000x durch diskutiert.

Denkt dran, wenn Fische schreien könnten.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

@Hechtstipper
weiß nicht...vielleicht kennt sich jemand anderes besser aus


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Andere Länder, andere Sitten.
> *Wir Deutschen sind nicht das Maß der Dinge*, obwohl es einige gerne so hätten.
> Gibt nicht umsonst den Spruch: "Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen"
> Und auch moralische/ethische Ansichten mögen anderorts aus kulturellen oder gesellschaftlichen Gründen völlig andere sein.
> Ich würde es selbst nicht tun, verurteile aber auch niemanden dafür wenn ich seine Gründe/Ansichten dazu nicht kenne.



Zum Glück nicht sondern würden wir nur noch Gras auf der Wiese fressen und Gras rauchen und uns mit dem ganzen Tieren welche es dann gibt auf der Wiese umherkuscheln...

Wer eben zu zart beseidet ist sollte Halma spielen, und sich nicht solche Videos rein ziehen...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht sondern würden wir nur noch Gras auf der Wiese fressen und Gras rauchen und uns mit dem ganzen Tieren welche es dann gibt auf der Wiese umherkuscheln...
> 
> Wer eben zu zart beseidet ist sollte Halma spielen, und sich nicht solche Videos rein ziehen...


gerade Du als "Jäger" solltest wissen dass das nichts mehr mit waidgerechtigkeit zu tun hat


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Und was hat Waidgerechtigkeit mit Tierquälerei zu tun?

NICHTS!!!!

Vorallem was ist denn Waidgerecht?
Ist Waidgerecht nicht auch von Tradition, Ländern, Kultur abhängig?


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

@Sharpo
was willst du uns damit sagen ?


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> was willst du uns damit sagen ?




Das auch Du als Angler ein Tierquäler bist. 
Und diese Diskussion was für A... ist


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Jedem Angler sollte bewusst sein, dass er den Fisch am Haken irgendwie schon quält, stört, benutzt usw....

 Wem das nicht passt, der sollte auch nicht Angeln. Da muss Sharpo schon recht geben.

 Übrigens... das gibt eig für jede Tierhaltung/ Tiernutzung....


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jedem Angler sollte bewusst sein, dass er den Fisch am Haken irgendwie schon quält, stört, benutzt usw....
> 
> Wem das nicht passt, der sollte auch nicht Angeln. Da muss Sharpo schon recht geben.
> 
> Übrigens... das gibt eig für jede Tierhaltung/ Tiernutzung....



Mindestens Schaden zufügt!
Das Eindringen eines Angelhaken bedeutet eine Verletzung des Fisches.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Ich bin auch Aquarianer und auch da ist mir bewusst, dass mein 240L Amazonas Becken eben kein richtiger Amazonas ist und sich meine Fische in freier Wildbahn wohl besser entwickeln würden...


----------



## Lorenz (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> ...die Fische wie den letzten Dreck zu behandeln :
> ...
> ab Minute 8:40 das sogennante "Abhaken";+ eines Haifisches:r



Würden sie den Fisch wie den letzten Dreck behandeln, dann würden sie eher mit Gewalt den Haken (für mindestens 2$) rausholen oder ewig herumdoktern, statt den Fisch im Wasser zu lassen und den Haken mit einem teuren Bolzenschneider zu knacken. Vorfach kappen wäre auch einfacher, zumal wenn man eh den Haken opfert und neu montieren muss. Dann bräuchte man auch nicht so einen brachialen Bolzenschneider. 
Fazit: Die haben sich was dabei gedacht und das Vorgehen ist in dem Bereich nicht unüblich. Das Reststück vom Haken wird der Hai offenbar schon los, wenn kein Zug mehr drauf ist.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Aquarianer und auch da ist mir bewusst, dass mein 240L Amazonas Becken eben kein richtiger Amazonas ist und sich meine Fische in freier Wildbahn wohl besser entwickeln würden...




Du Tierquäler Du


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Wenn man das hier so liest, kann man mal sehen was Bambi aus uns gemacht hat.

Ich habe beim Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Sportfischerprüfung noch gelehrnt wie man Fische lebend anködert, dafür gab es hier extra ein Hakensystem. Auch wurde uns gezeigt, wie man einen Hecht tötet ohne den Kopf (wenn er später präpariert werde sollte) zu beschädigen und kein Einstichloch vom Herzstich zu hinterlassen. Da wurde das Durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule empfohlen.
Damals wurde das alles gesellschaftlich so akzeptiert, niemand hat sich darüber aufgregt geschweigeden sich Gedanken über die Kreatur gemacht.

Wie gesagt, andere Länder andere Sitten.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Fazit: Die haben sich was dabei gedacht und das Vorgehen ist in dem Bereich nicht unüblich. Das Reststück vom Haken wird der Hai offenbar schon los, wenn kein Zug mehr drauf ist.


Hoffentlich...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Wenn man das hier so liest, kann man mal sehen was Bambi aus uns gemacht hat.

Ich habe kein Problem mit dem töten eines Tieres zur Nahrungsaufnahme, aber man muss die Fische nicht mehr als sowieso nötig quälen.


----------



## Sharpo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> u-see fischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn man das hier so liest, kann man mal sehen was Bambi aus uns gemacht hat.
> ...


----------



## D3rFabi (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> (...)
> Damals wurde das alles geselschaftlich so akzeptiert, niemand hat sich darüber aufgregt gescheigeden sich Gedanken über die Kreatur gemacht.
> (...)



Und damals war ja bekanntlich alles besser |rolleyes

Wenn man den Satz mal so losgelöst liest, wird es einem schon irgendwie mulmig. Da war doch mal was.... ;+


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> gerade Du als "Jäger" solltest wissen dass das nichts mehr mit waidgerechtigkeit zu tun hat



Wie gesagt wenn es zu hart für dich ist suche dir bitte ein anderes Hobby...

Glaube kaum das du weißt was mit deiner Nahrung passiert ist bevor sie mundgerecht im Supermarkt zu erwerben ist...

Ich weiß was mit einer Taube passiert bevor sie lecker im Ofen schmort-ja da wird der Kopf einfach abgedreht(selbst gemacht, genauso wie Hühner Enten und Gänse geschlachtet!)- Tierquälerei nicht war? Aber wer das eine will muss das andere mögen oder mit auskommen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Salmonidenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du kannst Deinen Fisch auch im Lebensmittelladen kaufen.
> ...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Salmonidenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Werde Veganer.
> ...


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Salmonidenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es gibt auch Wildfänge somit nix in Farmen mästen etc.
> ...


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und wie wurde der Fisch aus dem Lebensmittelladen aufgezogen ?
> ...


----------



## Angelbazi (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Salmonidenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist die weit verbreitetete deutsche Doppelmoral. Das Kilo Hack für drei Euro kaufen aber jedem der die eigenen Moralvorstellungen nicht einhält, die Pest an den Leib wünschen. Vielleicht noch eine Spende an die Schützer um das Gewissen rein zu waschen und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Moderner Ablasshandel....
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Boah Leute, lernt zitieren! Das kann keine Sau mehr gescheit lesen!

Wenn oben (quote) steht, dann muss mit (/quote)unten abgeschlossen werden, bitte Runde durch eckige Klammern ersetzen, dann sollte der Sinn hoffentlich klar werden.

Ich find's auch nicht gut wenn Lebewesen so behandelt werden. Deswegen versuche ich es für mich selber besser zu machen; aber ich habe zuviel eigenes Leben um mich über YouTube angelvideos zu empören


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Nix gegen kontroverse und emotionale Diskussionen..

Hie ist aber NICHT Facebook...

Wirds persönlich:
Stress mit Mods

Und den wollt ihr mir sicher ersparen und schrebt daher in entsprechendem Ton.

Find ich gut..


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



bastido schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Besseranglertröt, mit Petahändereibgarantie. Welchen Sinn das alles hat entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft.


da bin ich mir inzwischen auch nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## Nordan (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hört auf zu Angeln. Alle Angler sind Tierquäler.
> 
> Euer handeln wird nur durch
> a) das Landesfischereigesetz
> ...



Aber es fühlt sich doch soooo gut an, besser als andere zu sein:g

Sehr teutsch ist das.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Mal wieder so ein thread, und da wundern sich manche noch warum es die Schützer in DE so leicht haben|rolleyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

ich hab´ letztens auch ein ganz widerliches video gesehen, da hat eine junge dame, die auch noch nackt war, versucht einen ekligen egel (oder war´s eine schlange) abzubeissen von einem armen kerl in dem sich der egel (oder war´s eine schlange?) fest gebissen hatte. 
ganz furchtbar, dabei hat sie sich so eine mühe gegeben, mit aller kraft und energie, teilweise die hände zu hilfe genommen.
wie´s ausgegangen ist, keine ahnung, das geschrei von dem typen konnt´ ich nich´ ertragen, hab´ dann ausgemacht.
 einfach widerlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> wie´s ausgegangen ist, keine ahnung, das geschrei von dem typen konnt´ ich nich´ ertragen, hab´ dann ausgemacht.
> einfach widerlich.



Menschliche Abgründe.. [emoji6]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Das Gaffen des Barrakudas ist Notwendig und er sitzt im Maulbereich an, der Fisch wird das wohl ohne weiteres Überleben. Mit dem Thunfisch habe ich insofern verstanden, das man den Haien etwas spendieren wollte.

Wenn jemand einen Schwan mit Brot füttert ist das Okey, wenn aber ein Hai frische, freie Kost bekommt, dann ist das falsch? Mein Vierbeiner frisst seinen Fisch auch am liebsten Lebend, was soll ich tun? Ihn aufklären?

Es gibt sehr viele Dinge die mich auf diesem Planeten ankotzen, das erachte ich aber als Komplett harmlos.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Jungs, Calm Down.

Ich zitiere Thomas:



> Zusammenreißen, sonst Punkte



Die Standpunkte stehen doch. Schöner wäre, wenn jemand über Erfahrung mit Barrakudas etwas schreiben könnte wegen dem Gaffen. Wird das immer so gehändelt? ( Ich denke schon, ein Biss dieses Fisches ist wohl kein kleiner Unfall)


----------



## daci7 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jungs, Calm Down.
> 
> Ich zitiere Thomas:
> 
> ...



#6
Als ich meinen Lütten heut aus der KiTa geholt hab hab ich ernsthaftere Diskussionen mitgekriegt.

Zum Thema (Ohne die Videos gesehen zu haben): Das Gaffen von großen Fischen im Maulbereich ist wesentlich schonender als viele andere Landemethoden. (Wer sich darüber aufregt sollte mal erklären warum der Angelhaken im maul OK ist, aber der Gaffhaken ein Unding)
Die Abknibsen des Hakens im Haimaul ist nicht nur schonend sondern vorbildlich. Ich möcht euch mal gern sehen wie ihr da mim Hakenlöser hantiert.
Der lebende Köderfisch ist nicht nur absolut gängig, sondern genausowenig verwerflich.
Anderen Leuten seine Moral, seinen Glauben oder seine Gedanken aufdrücken zu wollen ist nicht deutsch, das ist dumm.

#h


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schöner wäre, wenn jemand über Erfahrung mit Barrakudas etwas schreiben könnte wegen dem Gaffen. Wird das immer so gehändelt? ( Ich denke schon, ein Biss dieses Fisches ist wohl kein kleiner Unfall)



Ist beim Meeresangeln eigentlich üblich....keschern gestaltet sich bei vielen Fischen schwierig, da ist ein gut angesetzten Gaff doch deutlich schonender für den Fisch. Mit der einen Hand das Gaff halten und mit der anderen den Haken mit der Zange lösen....dazu muss der Fisch noch nicht mal aus dem Wasser


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

So, hab hier jetzt mal ausgemistet und ca. 40 Beiträge gelöscht.

Ab jetzt vernünftige Diskussion ohne jegliche persönliche Anmache!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Naja ... was ich schon im Maul gegaffte Fische gesehen habe ... zum Präparieren hätten diese Köpfe nicht mehr getaugt ...

Ich  finde es absolut legitim, in einem Anglerforum seine Meinung zum  Angeln, also auch Angelmethoden und zum Umgang mit dem Fisch zu  diskutieren. 
Und  seine Meinung hier nicht wegen PE$TA äußern zu  sollen, halte ich für feige wie es die dafür kritisierten Verbände  machen. Schwanzeinziehen wegen der Tierrechtler ... niemals ... das darf  nicht Methode werden.

ICH finde somit, der TE hat eine  interessante Frage gestellt und seine Meinung hier (trotz seines  jugendlichen Alters ... oder irrt mich mein Eindruck?) selbstbewußt Kund getan.


----------



## wilhelm (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Franz, da hier User offen mit Gewalt drohen und man da nicht mal drauf Antworten darf war es das für mich. Einfach unglaublich deine Zensur!|peinlich

Ich bin Raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Meine Güte, Herrschaften.

Weder ist es echte Androhung von Gewalt gewesen, noch bedarf es dieser Political Correctness. Nehmen wir an, jemand nennt mich Vogel, meint ihr es hätte Aussagekraft, Gewicht oder Relevanz?

Der gute Thomas hat heute Geburtstag, wir sollten das Forum zu einem schönen Ort machen, nicht zum Nebenkriegsschauplatz. Und Franz jetzt wegen Zensur irgendetwas anzulasten ist ebenfalls absolut unnötig.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

@Wilhelm
Ich habe die "Gewaltandrohungen" soweit ich sie gesehen habe gelöscht - die entsprechenden Antworten darauf stehen daher in keinem Kontext mehr.


----------



## bombe20 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mich noch vor der löschung amüsieren durfte. #6


----------



## gründler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Ich weiß nicht wie das in anderen Bl's ist,aber ich lerne den Prüflingen das zu tief geschluckte usw.Vorfach so kurz wie möglich abschneiden statt Doktor zu spielen.

Hat mit Tierqual nix am Hut,ist gängige Praxis und schonender.

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

@ Franz

Bastido und wilhelm sagen es, was in den von dir gelöschten Postings meist Thema war:
Die Threads mit Gewaltandrohung eines bestimmten users häufen sich in letzter Zeit ... vll. sollte man Postings als Reaktion darauf, egal wie sprachlich ausgedrückt, stehen lassen ... Gewaltandrohung darf nicht alleinig, also unkommentiert stehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das in anderen Bl's ist,aber ich lerne den Prüflingen das zu tief geschluckte usw.Vorfach so kurz wie möglich abschneiden statt Doktor zu spielen.
> 
> Hat mit Tierqual nix am Hut,ist gängige Praxis und schonender.
> 
> #h



Mit dieser Meinung bist du nicht alleine gründler. Ich habe schon einige Erlaubnisscheine gesehen wo exakt dieses Vorgehen gefordert wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

@Gründler,

so macht man es am schonensten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @ Franz
> 
> Bastido und wilhelm sagen es, was in den von dir gelöschten Postings meist Thema war:
> Die Threads mit Gewaltandrohung eines bestimmten users häufen sich in letzter Zeit ... vll. sollte man Postings als Reaktion darauf, egal wie sprachlich ausgedrückt, stehen lassen ... Gewaltandrohung darf nicht alleinig, also unkommentiert stehen.



Du meine Güte!

Und nu? Übertreibung as it best!

Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, das deine Ständigen Einwürfe von CR und PETA, Tierschutz und Co. eine ständige Begleiterscheinung zum Verwässern von Threads sind und du nur provozieren willst, muss das dann Kommentiert werden?

Das Internet ist voll von Sch***. Kriegt euch mal wieder ein. Jedes zweite Komment will hier von Moral und Erhabenheit überzeugen, wenn genauso viel Geangelt werden würde, wie Korinnten gekackt, dann hätten wir diese Diskussionen nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

DANKE, Franz für Hilfe ausmisten!!


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



> Gewaltandrohung darf nicht alleinig, also unkommentiert stehen.


Stimmt, deshalb habe ich auch alle entsprechenden Postings dazu die ich gefunden habe gelöscht. 

So uns jetzt weiter zum Thema.


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Du hast aber reichlich viel gelöscht z.B die erklärenden Posts warum es denn besser sein kann zu gaffen......sei es drum gelöscht ist gelöscht


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

@Orret
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich einige Beiträge wieder freigeschalten u.a. die von dir erwähnten. Nicht ganz so einfach, bei der Beitragsflut im Kontext zu bleiben 

Kontext - gutes Stichwort: 
Bitte weiter zum Thema


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> ...
> heute habe ich ein bisschen auf Youtube gestöbert und mir ist aufgefallen, dass in den Kommentaren der deutschen Videos immer öfter fogende Meinungen auftauchen :
> "Warum setzt du den Fisch nicht zurück ?" oder "scheiss Kochtopfangler knüppeln alles ab was sie fangen" etc.
> 
> (Ich persönlich bin kein großer Fan des "Ich Fang den Fisch zum Spaß und setze ihn dann wieder zurück", wie es größtenteils in den sozialen Medien praktiziert wird um "gut dazustehen" aber auch ich setze einen für das Gewässer in besonderer Hinsicht wichtigen Laichfisch zurück.)...





wenn man den ersten post, den tröötstart noch mal genau liest, dann stellt man leicht fest, dass es sich um C&R-gedanken handelt.

insofern ist dieser ganze trööt hier fehl am platz.

C&R ist hier


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Alles klar Franz#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Jose schrieb:


> Salmonidenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo zusammen,
> ...



Finde nicht, dass dies eine CR Trööt ist, sondern im weiteren Teil des Erstpostings wird ja kon kret gesagt, was ihn stört:
Der für ihn  widerliche Umgang mit den Fischen, was er ja konkret am Beispiel erläutert.



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> [...]
> Für manche (nicht nur) amerikanische Angler scheint es jedoch ganz  normal zu sein, die Fische wie den letzten Dreck zu behandeln :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfLbmirbbm4
> ...



ICH setze Fisch zurück, aber SCHONEND; egal ob Fische Schmerz empfinden oder nicht, angeln auf Fische befreit nicht von Respekt vor dem Lebewesen; Zurücksetze JA, aber SCHONEND


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... Zurücksetze JA, aber SCHONEND



...und da vorm zurücksetzen ein catchen 
ist es eben C&R.

sachte ich doch


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und da vorm zurücksetzen ein catchen
> ist es eben C&R.
> 
> sachte ich doch



sehr technokratisch gesehen
interessant doch wie Begrifflichkeiten verschieden und doch für sich richtig verwendet werden ...

ich sehe hier die Intention weniger auf dem Fangen und Zurücksetzen, also die Diskussion "soll/darf man zurücksetzen?", sondern unabhängig  und losgelöst davon, WIE man mit einem Lebewesen umgeht und so sieht es auch m.E. der TE

Und deswegen meine vor nahezu schon 2 Std. gestellter Beitrag, der ontopic war, aber es gab ja wichtigeres zu reden 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Naja ... was ich schon im Maul gegaffte Fische  gesehen habe ... zum Präparieren hätten diese Köpfe nicht mehr getaugt  ...
> 
> Ich  finde es absolut legitim, in einem Anglerforum seine Meinung zum   Angeln, also auch Angelmethoden und zum Umgang mit dem Fisch zu   diskutieren.
> Und  seine Meinung hier nicht wegen PE$TA äußern zu  sollen, halte ich  für feige wie es die dafür kritisierten Verbände  machen.  Schwanzeinziehen wegen der Tierrechtler ... niemals ... das darf  nicht  Methode werden.
> ...


----------



## wilhelm (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Die Fragestellung bezieht sich doch auf die gezeigten Youtube Videos wo der TE Ersteller mit dem Umgang der Angler mit der Kreatur nicht einverstanden ist.Wenn er das so sieht ist das sein gutes Recht. Ich sehe es anders auch das ist mein gutes Recht.
Was mich mittlerweile extrem stört sind die Morallisten die aber gleichzeitig im Ton extrem aggressiv  sind.
Also um beim Thema zu bleiben für mich ist der Umgang mit den Fischen in den gezeigten  Filmen in Ordnung.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Finde nicht, dass dies eine CR Trööt ist,.....



Sehe ich auch so.



Jose schrieb:


> ...und da vorm zurücksetzen ein catchen
> ist es eben C&R.
> 
> sachte ich doch





Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> ....ab Minute 10:45 wird ein kleiner Thun lebend in den dem Geräusch nach zu schließen leeren(Wasser) Behälter geworfen.....



Wie man hier lesen kann, gehts dem TE allgemein um den Umgang mit dem Fisch, ob später released oder lebend in die Tonne geworfen.


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> sehr technokratisch gesehen...



gebe ich dir durchaus recht. 
das anliegen des TE habe ich durchaus im auge und teile es auch.

er stellt sich einer frage, der sich jeder angler irgendwann mal gestellt hat oder gestellt haben sollte.
schlicht: umgang mit der kreatur.

aus der frage und mit dem möglicherweise noch unbekannten angelpolitischem hintergrund resultieren dann eben trööts wie der hier eben noch unbereinigte und so mancher AB-user verliert dann die contenance.

kein ding des TE, aber für die AB-truppe schon: da wird mit geschwollenem kamm, manchmal die cojones, eins nach dem anderen angerissen und n kollege angemacht usw. usw.

hilft dem TE nicht und schafft dem team nur arbeit.
deshalb gibts ja C&R ist hier

da kann man alle facetten durchdeklinieren.


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hört auf zu Angeln. Alle Angler sind Tierquäler.
> 
> Euer handeln wird nur durch
> a) das Landesfischereigesetz
> ...


Veganer sollten das Forum besser verlassen. Niemand wird hier aufhören zu Angeln. Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht dass der Mensch Proteine braucht? Ich selber esse kein Fleisch aufgrund von Massentierhaltung aber ich esse Fisch, welchen ich entweder selber gefangen habe oder welcher aus nachhaltiger schonender Fischerei stammt. Ich finde es immer noch besser zu Angeln, die Fische zu essen, welche man fängt und sich selber mit dem Tod eines Lebewesens auseinander zu setzen als in den Supermarkt zu gehen und sich eine 5 Kilo Packung Chickenwings für 3 Euro aus Massentierhaltung zu holen. In dem Fall würde man wahrscheinlich nicht einmal daran denken dass das auch Lebewesen sind in der Tüte, denn das Schlachten hat jemand anderes übernommen, welcher nicht gerade schonend für das Tier ist. Ihr PETA Anhänger könnt mal schön froh sein, dass es Angler gibt die ihr Essen noch selber fangen! Achja wenn du bei der PETA bist solltest du dir mal bewusst machen, dass die Organisation aus Platzgründen Tausende Tiere einschläfern lässt. Und wer ist jetzt der Mörder?

Meine Empfehlung: Kauf dir ne vernünftige Angelrute und mach deinen Angelschein und diskutiere mit uns in diesem schönen Forum darum wie man einen Meterhecht fängt. Ansonsten halte dich von diesen Foren fern, wenn ich Veganer sehe die ihre Meinung jedem aufzwingen wollen bekomme ich nen Kotzreiz.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht sondern würden wir nur noch Gras auf der Wiese fressen und Gras rauchen und uns mit dem ganzen Tieren welche es dann gibt auf der Wiese umherkuscheln...
> 
> Wer eben zu zart beseidet ist sollte Halma spielen, und sich nicht solche Videos rein ziehen...


Amen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Salmonidenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du kannst Deinen Fisch auch im Lebensmittelladen kaufen.
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

@Jonah
Sorry aber du hast Sharpos Beiträge nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn es zu hart für dich ist suche dir bitte ein anderes Hobby...
> 
> Glaube kaum das du weißt was mit deiner Nahrung passiert ist bevor sie mundgerecht im Supermarkt zu erwerben ist...
> 
> Ich weiß was mit einer Taube passiert bevor sie lecker im Ofen schmort.



Genau meine Meinung!



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Salmonidenangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist die weit verbreitetete deutsche Doppelmoral. Das Kilo Hack für drei Euro kaufen aber jedem der die eigenen Moralvorstellungen nicht einhält, die Pest an den Leib wünschen. Vielleicht noch eine Spende an die Schützer um das Gewissen rein zu waschen und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Moderner Ablasshandel....
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Jonah.S schrieb:


> Veganer sollten das Forum besser verlassen. Niemand wird hier aufhören zu Angeln. Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht dass der Mensch Proteine braucht? Ich selber esse kein Fleisch aufgrund von Massentierhaltung aber ich esse Fisch, welchen ich entweder selber gefangen habe oder welcher aus nachhaltiger schonender Fischerei stammt. Ich finde es immer noch besser zu Angeln, die Fische zu essen, welche man fängt und sich selber mit dem Tod eines Lebewesens auseinander zu setzen als in den Supermarkt zu gehen und sich eine 5 Kilo Packung Chickenwings für 3 Euro aus Massentierhaltung zu holen. In dem Fall würde man wahrscheinlich nicht einmal daran denken dass das auch Lebewesen sind in der Tüte, denn das Schlachten hat jemand anderes übernommen, welcher nicht gerade schonend für das Tier ist. Ihr PETA Anhänger könnt mal schön froh sein, dass es Angler gibt die ihr Essen noch selber fangen! Achja wenn du bei der PETA bist solltest du dir mal bewusst machen, dass die Organisation aus Platzgründen Tausende Tiere einschläfern lässt. Und wer ist jetzt der Mörder?
> 
> Meine Empfehlung: Kauf dir ne vernünftige Angelrute und mach deinen Angelschein und diskutiere mit uns in diesem schönen Forum darum wie man einen Meterhecht fängt. Ansonsten halte dich von diesen Foren fern, wenn ich Veganer sehe die ihre Meinung jedem aufzwingen wollen bekomme ich nen Kotzreiz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


 
 Du hast die bitter böse Satire von Sharpo nicht verstanden..
Ich kann Sie leider nur zu gut verstehen....
 Es gibt halt sehr viele Angler die meinen voll auf Tierschutz machen zu müssen.
 Frei nach nur wenn Ich den Fisch auch esse, ist alles richtig.

 Dem Fisch wird das aber völlig egal sein, ob Er gegessen wird.
 Der will halt nur leben.
 Es ist lediglich eine moralische Betrachtung der Menschen, oder eine Rechtfertigung gegen sich selbst.
 Ich gebe da "sharpo" recht, wer da Probleme hat, sollte besser gar nicht erst Angeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, das hier ja der Tierschutz-Fraktion bestimmt was eine widerliche Behandlung von Fischen sein könnte..

 Man stelle sich vor ein echter C&Rler qaus dem Ausland)würde nun auf die Überschrift antworten und Filme über die Zubereitung von Fischen hier einstellen. 

 Das wären dann die zwei passenden Extreme.


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich gebe da "sharpo" recht, wer da Probleme hat, sollte besser gar nicht erst Angeln.



Ja klar! So sehe ich das auch aber ich habe keine Probleme damit. Womit ich ein Problem habe sind Menschen die einem ihre moralischen überzeugsungen unbedingt aufzwingen wollen. Nein ich werde nicht gleich veganer und hänge meine Angeln an den Nagel. Und nein es macht auch keinen Sinn die Angel an den Nagel zu hängen und Fisch aus dem Supermarkt zu kaufen. Angeln ist um einiges schonender für den Fisch, denn es geht einfach schneller als einen Fisch im Netz gefangen Lebendig in ein Becken ohne Wasser zu schmeißen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, das hier ja der Tierschutz-Fraktion bestimmt was eine widerliche Behandlung von Fischen sein könnte..



Traurige Welt!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruehling (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...Ich gebe da "sharpo" recht, wer da Probleme hat, sollte besser gar nicht erst Angeln.



Ich nicht... |rolleyes

Weil es eben nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß gibt, es eben nicht ausschließlich darum gehen sollte, ob der Fisch weiterschwimmen oder braten soll.

Durch und durch ehrlich wird eine solche Diskussion nämlich erst dann, wenn man sich und anderen eingesteht, daß man den eigenen Kick als wichtigstes Gut ansieht. Im Idealfall, und jetzt komme ich zum Schwarz/Weis-Denken, sorgt man aber dafür, daß das notwendige Übel "Tierleid" so klein wie möglich bleibt:

Widerhakenloses Fischen, stabiles Gerät für kurze Drills, Abhakmatte, nicht im Hochsommer bzw. extrem hohen Temperaturen in flachen Gewässern fischen, praktikable Lösewerkzeuge inkl. Seitenschneider, wie z.B. den CoBolt von Knipex, am Mann und schon ist man in der Lage, das für den Fisch kleinste Übel, *trotz* eigenem Jagdfieber, zu gewährleisten - simple as that!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



bastido schrieb:


> Naja, auf dem Weg von Schwarz nach Weiß stoppt eben jeder da, wo seine persönliche Moral es zulässt ohne mit dem Angeln aufhören zu müssen. Das gehört nämlich auch zur Wahrheit, niemand muss angeln oder Fisch essen um irgendeinen Proteinbedarf zu decken. In sofern bin auch ich ganz bei Sharpo, was nichts damit zu tun hat was er oder ich am Wasser so treiben.
> Die ganze Besseranglerdiskussion kann am Ende und ohne Bezug zum Hobby argumentativ nur zu einem führen, aufhören zu angeln und die Fische da lassen wo sie sind, egal ob mit oder ohne Widerhaken.


Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mindestens Schaden zufügt!
> Das Eindringen eines Angelhaken bedeutet eine Verletzung des Fisches.



DEshalb sollte man den Fisch auch essen und nicht wieder zurücksetzen, da die Verletzung sonst unnötig war! 

Das wäre dann auch die Definition von Quälen. (=einem Tier unnötig Schmerzen zufügen).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> DEshalb sollte man den Fisch auch essen und nicht wieder zurücksetzen, da die Verletzung sonst unnötig war!
> 
> Das wäre dann auch die Definition von Quälen. (=einem Tier unnötig Schmerzen zufügen).



2x glatt ins Argumentklo gegriffen


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



bastido schrieb:


> Naja, auf dem Weg von Schwarz nach Weiß stoppt eben jeder da, wo seine persönliche Moral es zulässt ohne mit dem Angeln aufhören zu müssen. Das gehört nämlich auch zur Wahrheit, niemand muss angeln oder Fisch essen um irgendeinen Proteinbedarf zu decken. In sofern bin auch ich ganz bei Sharpo, was nichts damit zu tun hat was er oder ich am Wasser so treiben.
> Die ganze Besseranglerdiskussion kann am Ende und ohne Bezug zum Hobby argumentativ nur zu einem führen, aufhören zu angeln und die Fische da lassen wo sie sind, egal ob mit oder ohne Widerhaken.



Dem Widerspreche ich eindeutig. 

Die schonenste Art der Fischbeschaffung ist das Angeln mit einer Handangel. Wenn jemand ans Wasser fährt, um aus Spaß Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, danach aber Fleisch in der Metzgerei, oder Fisch bei der Nordsee kauft, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Denn sind diese erworbenen Tiere auf dem Baum gewachsen? 

Wenn ein Vegetarier sagt, er geht nicht angeln, ist das konsequent. Jemand, der aber generell Fleisch und  Fisch isst und nur aus Drillgeilheit angeln geht und den Fisch dadurch wie einen Gegenstand behandelt, nur weil wir nicht auf ihn angewiesen sind, ist moralisch eben ganz unten anzusiedeln. Den Vorwurf muss man sich schon gefallen lassen, wenn man so handelt!  Leider kommen durch die Verblödungskultur aus Amerika immer mehr Leute bei uns auf den Gedanken!

Das ist für mich auch der Unterschied zwischen Tierquälerei und Waidgerechtigkit. Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet nicht ein Tier zu verschonen, sondern es ist der respektvolle und nicht sinnlose Umgang mit einem Lebewesen.


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 2x glatt ins Argumentklo gegriffen



Klär mich auf!


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich nicht... |rolleyes
> 
> Weil es eben nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß gibt, es eben nicht ausschließlich darum gehen sollte, ob der Fisch weiterschwimmen oder braten soll.
> 
> ...



Interessante Zeilen die Du da geschrieben hast.
Ich wollte sie gar nicht alle als Zitat, aber ich mag sie nicht löschen, weil sie nur im Zusammenhang eine Aussage ergeben.

Für _mich_ ist es klar, das man den Fischen und der Natur Achtung entgegenbringen sollte.
Jemand der Fische als Sportgerät betrachtet ist für mich genauso "|uhoh:" als wenn Jemand sie nur als Nahrung betrachtet.
Naturvölker verehrten oft Ihre Jagdbeute, Sportlern und Konsumenten fehlt diese Achtung.
Da ist es gar nicht so leicht Angler richtig einzuordnen.
 Ein Sportler macht sich keine Gedanken und schmeißt zurück was er nicht braucht, auch in der Hoffnung auf Wiederfang. Aber nicht Jeder der C&R betreibt ist auch ein Sportler, einige verehren Ihre Beute, mit der dann sehr umsichtig umgegangen wird.

Wobei sich eben auch viele Veganer dadurch auszeichnen das sie diese Hochachtung verlieren und zum fleischfreien Konsumenten werden, weil es Ihnen ja nur darum geht das Menschen keine Tiere essen.


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Jonah.S schrieb:


> Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht dass der Mensch Proteine braucht? Ich selber esse kein Fleisch aufgrund von Massentierhaltung aber ich esse Fisch, welchen ich entweder selber gefangen habe oder welcher aus nachhaltiger schonender Fischerei stammt. Ich finde es immer noch besser zu Angeln, die Fische zu essen, welche man fängt und sich selber mit dem Tod eines Lebewesens auseinander zu setzen als in den Supermarkt zu gehen und sich eine 5 Kilo Packung Chickenwings für 3 Euro aus Massentierhaltung zu holen. In dem Fall würde man wahrscheinlich nicht einmal daran denken dass das auch Lebewesen sind in der Tüte, denn das Schlachten hat jemand anderes übernommen, welcher nicht gerade schonend für das Tier ist.
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



#6 So sieht es aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

hmmmm....
Gute Angler setzen eher Fische zurück als schlechte Angler


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Jonah.S schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja lecker Lachs aus dem Laden kaufen! [emoji39] Weißt du wie die an Bord getötet werden? Richtig! Denen werden am lebendigen Leib die Kiemen herausgerissen und dann werden sie zum Sterben gemeinsam in ein Becken geworden wo sie dann ersticken. Das geht schneller und ist bei den Berufsfischern erlaubt. Und die bekommen trotzdem ein Siegel für nachhaltige Fischerei. Also ich Angel da lieber selber. Ich bin keinesfalls herzlos, wenn ich einen Fisch töte, nein ich danke sogar Gott für das Leben dieses Fisches welchem ich aus Nahrungsgründen das Leben nehmen werde. Ganz im Gegenteil wenn man in den Supermarkt geht. Ja klar! Da muss man sich keine Gedanken mehr über den Tod machen weil das andere herzlose Menschen übernommen haben. In dem Moment ist man selber herzlos.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du hast die bitter böse Satire von Sharpo nicht verstanden..
> Ich kann Sie leider nur zu gut verstehen....
> Es gibt halt sehr viele Angler die meinen voll auf Tierschutz machen zu müssen.
> Frei nach nur wenn Ich den Fisch auch esse, ist alles richtig.
> ...



Danke
Aber hier haben so einige etwas nicht verstanden und werden es auch nie verstehen.
Vergebene Mühe


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Jonah
> Sorry aber du hast Sharpos Beiträge nicht wirklich verstanden.



Egal, seine Ansicht ist trotzdem richtig!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Klär mich auf!


Deiner Logik folgt schon die Mehrheit der Fischereigesetze nicht(!)

Und selbst beim TSG geht deiner Argumentation die Luft aus..es kennt weder c&r (was hier eh kein THEMA ist) noch eine allgemein gültige Voraburteilung darüber, was den nun vermeidbare Kollateralschäden sind.

Deine persönliche Ansicht, ist rechtl. dabei schlicht irrelevant..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Juristischer Fakt (§ 17/2 TSG):
Und strafbar ist es eh erst bei ERHEBLICHEN Schmerzen/Leiden, die zudem entweder LÄNGER ANHALTEND und/oder WIEDERHOLT sein müssten (wiederholt bedeutet gleicher Fisch, gleicher Angler)...

Aber hier gehts ja nichts ums Recht (>>juristisch), sondern nur um Recht haben wollen (moralisch/ethisch)..

Und meinen kann da ja jeder was er will (Meinungsfreiheit), auch falsch und/oder ohne Fakten (wie den 17/2) zu beachten......

Also immer schön ruhig bleiben und Ton hier öffentlich an das von den Boardregeln geforderte und ohne persönliche Anmache..

Danke.


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Danke
> Aber hier haben so einige etwas nicht verstanden und werden es auch nie verstehen.
> Vergebene Mühe



Und einige werden nie verstehen, dass das Angeln nur dann Zukunft hat, wenn es von der breiten Masse Rückhalt dafür gibt. Und diesen Rückhalt wird es nie geben, wenn wir Angler keine Tierschützer sind und Fische nur aus Spaß aus dem Wasser ziehen.

Ich glaube auch, dass hier einige einfach eine falsche Definition des Begriffes "Tierschutz" haben. Ein Tierschützer ist keiner, der nicht tötet. Nein, er hält sich nur an moralische Gesetze, die die Verrohung einer Gesellschaft verhindern soll!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Angeln hat gesellschaftlich breiten Rückhalt, Kritiker in der absoluten Minderheit.

Nur medial ist die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihrer Helfershelfer in der Politik (vor allem ihr parlamentarischer Arm, die GRÜNEN) deutlich besser aufgestellt!
Und beeinflusst daher Politik deutlich mehr, als es ihrer Zahl und Bedeutung angemessen wäre.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Egal, seine Ansicht ist trotzdem richtig!




Welche Ansicht?

Alles Abknüppeln weil es sonst sinnslose Tierquälerei ist?
Dann bist Du auf den Holzweg.

Für mich ist Angeln nicht nur Nahrungserwerb sondern auch Erholung, Spass etc.
Ich betreibe überwiegend C&R, schliesse aber eine Mitnahme nicht generell aus.

Ich definiere den vernünftigen Grund für mich anders.

Ausserdem erlaubt mir das Fischereigesetz das Angeln mit der Handangel. 
Ich brauche dazu also nicht mal einen vernünftigen Grund.


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Juristischer Fakt (§ 17/2 TSG):
> 
> 
> Aber hier gehts ja nichts ums Recht (>>juristisch), sondern nur um Recht haben wollen (moralisch/ethisch)..
> ...




Das Tierschutzgesetz beruht auf der Moral. Auf was sonst? Du legs es dir mit bestimmten Paragraphen nur zurecht.

Dabei ist es ganz einfach zu verstehen. "...wer Tieren unnötig Schmerz zufügt!"

Wenn diejenigen, die Fische nur zur persönlichen Bereicherung aus dem Wasser ziehen ("Sportler"), endlich mal zugeben würden, dass ihr Handeln eben unsinnig ist, wäre die Diskussion schon vor ewigen Zeiten abgeebbt!


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Und einige werden nie verstehen, dass das Angeln nur dann Zukunft hat, wenn es von der breiten Masse Rückhalt dafür gibt. Und diesen Rückhalt wird es nie geben, wenn wir Angler keine Tierschützer sind und Fische nur aus Spaß aus dem Wasser ziehen.
> 
> Ich glaube auch, dass hier einige einfach eine falsche Definition des Begriffes "Tierschutz" haben. Ein Tierschützer ist keiner, der nicht tötet. Nein, er hält sich nur an moralische Gesetze, die die Verrohung einer Gesellschaft verhindern soll!



Du reduzierst es auf NUR AUS SPASS

Hast Du dies übrigens schon mal versucht ?
Es gibt viele andere Gründe.

Davon ab, steht für viele Angler in erster Linie der Spass.
Keiner oder kaum einer geht Angeln um daraus seine monatl. Fischration auf den Tisch zu bekommen.
Das ist eher ein netter Nebeneffekt.

Und die Masse der Bevölkerung steht sehr positiv C&R gegenüber.
Sicherlich ist das Argument nur aus Spass schwierig.
Aber Spass es ist was uns zu Anglern macht und gemacht hat.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz beruht auf der Moral. Auf was sonst? Du legs es dir mit bestimmten Paragraphen nur zurecht.
> 
> Dabei ist es ganz einfach zu verstehen. "...wer Tieren unnötig Schmerz zufügt!"
> 
> Wenn diejenigen, die Fische nur zur persönlichen Bereicherung aus dem Wasser ziehen ("Sportler"), endlich mal zugeben würden, dass ihr Handeln eben unsinnig ist, wäre die Diskussion schon vor ewigen Zeiten abgeebbt!



Du definierst aber nicht Sinn oder Unsinn für 80 Millionen Einwohner in Deutschland.
Der Sinn dahinter ist Spass, Erholung, Espannung der Wettkampf mit anderen etc.
(Was ist der Sinn geschützte Fische zurück zu setzen? Da wird C&R zur Pflicht. Was juckt es dem Fisch?) 

Mag für Dich Unsinn sein. Für viele andere eine Lebensbereicherung...sowie der Pferdesport.
oder sogar der Sinn des Lebens...

Das ganze von Angler auf Angler mit dem Finger zeigen und Tierquäler brüllen ist sowas von kontraproduktiv...


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welche Ansicht?
> 
> Alles Abknüppeln weil es sonst sinnslose Tierquälerei ist?
> Dann bist Du auf den Holzweg.
> ...



Witzig, wie du mir jetzt versuchst unmoralisches und unvernünftiges Handeln vorzuwerfen, weil durch Leute wie mich ja "alle Gewässer leer sind"! 

Aber wahrscheinlich kannst du mich auch nicht verstehen. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich glücklich, wenn ich in der NAtur frische Luft schnappe und mit einem Fisch nach Hause gehe, den ich mir schmecken lasse. Ich brauche keine große Menge gefangener Fische, um mich wertiger zu fühlen. 




Ja genau. Du sagst es. Dein Antrieb Angeln zu gehen, ist Spaß. Spaß ist aber kein vernünftiger Grund, um Fischen Leid und Schmerz zuzufügen. Das wäre das Selbe, wie wenn ich Wildschweine mit Farbpatronen beschieße, WEIL ES MIR SPAß MACHT! Ich leg das für mich halt so aus! Ich brauch die auch nicht zu töten, weil ich kann es mir ja kaufen. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Wildschwein nach dem Treffer wieder weiterleben kann und ich meinen Spaß hatte! Na das nenn ich Tierschutz! 

Das Fischereigesetz erlaubt dir eine Handangel, weil es davon ausgeht, dass du dich an das Tierschutzgesetz hälst und es nicht brichst oder bekommt man in der Fischereiprüfung mittlerweile beigebracht wie man einen Fisch nach dem FAng zurücksetzt anstatt ihn durch einen Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt zu töten?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Dabei ist es ganz einfach zu verstehen. "...wer Tieren unnötig Schmerz zufügt!"



Das entscheidest aber nicht DU

Müssen wir jetzt echt das Malbuch und die Buntstifte bemühen, um dir den beabsichtigten "Spielraum" von Gesetzen zu erläutern?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Davon ab, steht für viele Angler in erster Linie der Spass.
> Keiner oder kaum einer geht Angeln um daraus seine monatl. Fischration auf den Tisch zu bekommen.
> Das ist eher ein netter Nebeneffekt.



Kommt auf die Zusammensetzung des Vereins und die Region an. In meinem Verein gehen viele Leute ganz gezielt ans Wasser, um 3 Karpfen zum Räuchern zu holen und fahren dann wieder heim. Natürlich gibt es auch Mitglieder, die außer auf Forelle reines C&R machen.

Wir haben Vorstandsmitglieder, die pro Jahr 10 Mal angeln gehen und dabei genau 10 Karpfen und 1 Hecht entnehmen. Und wir haben welche, die den Fotoapparat dabei haben.


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist eben Deine moralische Sicht auf die Dinge, andere sehen das nicht so und argumentativ gewinnt am Ende der Veganer, da kannst Du Dich Winden wie Du willst. Da ist auch Dein Handeln moralisch ganz unten. Nur weil man selber nicht bereit ist die Sache bis zum Ende zu denken, auf andere mit dem Finger zu zeigen ist einfach nicht meins.
> Allerdings hat der größte Teil Deiner Antwort nix mit dem zu tun was ich schrieb, ging weder um C&R noch um gekauften Fisch.




Nein, das ist nicht meine moralische Ansicht. Das sagt das Tierschutzgesetz! Außerdem...findest du es also nicht unmoralisch und zutiefst geheuchelt, wenn ich einem Tier Schaden zufüge, es wieder ins Wasser werfe und mir danach in der Nordsee einen Lachs kaufe, der auf dem Boot nach dem Fang erstickt ist? 

Klar, gegenüber einem Veganer bin ich weniger moralisch! Ich habe einmal versucht als Vegetarier zu leben, was ich aber nur ein halbes JAhr aushielt! 

Der Unterschied ist nur, dass ich keinen Fisch quälen muss, um ihn zu essen. Darum geht es doch! 

Die Frage ist, was ist Tierquälerei?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Was sagt das Tierschutzgesetz? 

Rein gar nix zum Thema Angeln übrigens ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Witzig, wie du mir jetzt versuchst unmoralisches und unvernünftiges Handeln vorzuwerfen, weil durch Leute wie mich ja "alle Gewässer leer sind"!
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich kannst du mich auch nicht verstehen. Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich glücklich, wenn ich in der NAtur frische Luft schnappe und mit einem Fisch nach Hause gehe, den ich mir schmecken lasse. Ich brauche keine große Menge gefangener Fische, um mich wertiger zu fühlen.
> 
> ...




Ich werfe Dir überhaupt nichts vor.


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln hat gesellschaftlich breiten Rückhalt, Kritiker in der absoluten Minderheit.
> 
> Nur medial ist die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und ihrer Helfershelfer in der Politik (vor allem ihr parlamentarischer Arm, die GRÜNEN) deutlich besser aufgestellt!
> Und beeinflusst daher Politik deutlich mehr, als es ihrer Zahl und Bedeutung angemessen wäre.



Wenn die breite Masse wüsste, das es Spezalisten gibt, die den gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen, würde jeder fragen:" Warum gehst du dann angeln?"

Du verwechselst denke ich auch etwas. Die Grünen benutzen dieses Argument, um das Angeln zu verbieten. DEnen geht es um etwas ganz anderes. Die wollen nur den Menschen aus der Natur ausschließen!


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Zusammensetzung des Vereins und die Region an. In meinem Verein gehen viele Leute ganz gezielt ans Wasser, um 3 Karpfen zum Räuchern zu holen und fahren dann wieder heim. Natürlich gibt es auch Mitglieder, die außer auf Forelle reines C&R machen.
> 
> Wir haben Vorstandsmitglieder, die pro Jahr 10 Mal angeln gehen und dabei genau 10 Karpfen und 1 Hecht entnehmen. Und wir haben welche, die den Fotoapparat dabei haben.




Es mag sicherlich Angler geben die nicht aus Spass Angeln gehen und dringend auf Ihren Karpfen aus dem Vereinsteich vor lauter Hunger angewiesen sind.

Ob man nun aber den Portionskarpfen aus dem Teich angelt oder beim Fischzüchter um die Ecke kauft.....
Günstiger sichermal.
geschmacklich wird sich der Karpfen aber kaum verändert haben bzw. für viele nicht merkbar.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wenn die breite Masse wüsste, das es Spezalisten gibt, die den gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen, würde jeder fragen:" Warum gehst du dann angeln?"
> 
> Du verwechselst denke ich auch etwas. Die Grünen benutzen dieses Argument, um das Angeln zu verbieten. DEnen geht es um etwas ganz anderes. Die wollen nur den Menschen aus der Natur ausschließen!




Angelst Du nur im Dunkeln oder an einsamen Seen?

Also ich hier im Ruhrgebiet werde öfters von Menschen angesprochen....
Tendenz geht eher zum Frei lassen


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht meine moralische Ansicht. Das sagt das Tierschutzgesetz! Außerdem...findest du es also nicht unmoralisch und zutiefst geheuchelt, wenn ich einem Tier Schaden zufüge, es wieder ins Wasser werfe und mir danach in der Nordsee einen Lachs kaufe, der auf dem Boot nach dem Fang erstickt ist?
> 
> Klar, gegenüber einem Veganer bin ich weniger moralisch! Ich habe einmal versucht als Vegetarier zu leben, was ich aber nur ein halbes JAhr aushielt!
> 
> ...



Genau um diese Frage geht es nicht.
Das Tierschutzgesetz beschreibt sehr genau was Tierquälerei ist bzw. beschreibt was Verboten ist.


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Genau um diese Frage geht es nicht.
> Das Tierschutzgesetz beschreibt sehr genau was Tierquälerei ist und erlaubt diese mit vernünftigen Grund.



Doch genau darum geht es! Um was soll es sonst gehen! Wie sollte das reine C&R weiterhin praktiziert werden, wenn es Tierquälerei ist?!

Also willst du jetzt der Weltöffentlichkeit erklären, dass deine Unterhaltung oder ein Foto auf deinem Handy ein vernünftiger Grund für das Fangen und Zurückwerfen von Fischen ist? 

Sag mal, wie alt bist du?


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz beruht auf der Moral.
> Dabei ist es ganz einfach zu verstehen. "...*wer Tieren unnötig Schmerz zufügt!"
> *
> Wenn diejenigen, die Fische nur zur persönlichen Bereicherung aus dem Wasser ziehen ("Sportler"), endlich mal zugeben würden, dass ihr Handeln eben unsinnig ist, wäre die Diskussion schon vor ewigen Zeiten abgeebbt!


 
 Ja diese moralischen Anspruch hat man gern in Deutschland.

 Teilweise ist vieles gar untersagt... so zum Beispiel das Fahren mit Verbrennungsmotor ohne Ziel nur zum Spaß.
Hilfe all die Motorräder, Sportboote werden natürlich nur sinnvoll verwendet.
 Vom diesem Prinzip her, Widersprechen sich auch Reise und Erholungsurlaub und natürlich auch unbegründete Störung von Erholungssuchende Wanderer, Radfahrer aus der Stadt.

 Wir Alle sind halt nicht so moralisch, wie Wir es oft von Anderen verlangen.

 Wobei man "heute" böse der Peta folgen könnte, denn Millionen Deutsche zeigen das man sich Fleisch und Fischfrei ernähren kann..
 Ergo, könnte einem ganz schnell die Begründung abhanden kommen.
 Ganz doof ist auch das viele Fische ja hoch Belastet sind, sollte man sie nicht mehr essen sollen, darf man dort halt auch nicht mehr angeln?
 Ich denke , so ergeben sich die komischen Heimlichtuereien.
 Belastete Fische klingt harmlos.
 Aber Angelverbote wegen belasteter Fische lassen sich politisch kaum rechtfertigen, in unserer ach so heilen Welt.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Doch genau darum geht es! Um was soll es sonst gehen! Wie sollte das reine C&R weiterhin praktiziert werden, wenn es Tierquälerei ist?!
> 
> Also willst du jetzt der Weltöffentlichkeit erklären, dass deine Unterhaltung oder ein Foto auf deinem Handy ein vernünftiger Grund für das Fangen und Zurückwerfen von Fischen ist?
> 
> Sag mal, wie alt bist du?




Nicht C&R ist Tierquälerei.
Das Angeln an sich alleine ist Tierquälerei.
Das Haken des Fisches ist Schaden zu fügen, der Drill  ist Stress zu fügen etc. erlaubte Tierquälerei wenn DU dafür einen vernünftigen Grund hast.
Dieser Grund ist nicht im Gesetz definiert.

In NRW brauch ich nicht mal diesen Grund. Das NRW Landesfischereigesetz erlaubt mir grundsätzlich das Angeln mit der Handangel.

Und ja auch ein Foto kann ein vernünftiger Grund sein.
Zum Beispiel als Beweismittel. 
Krankheiten Seuchen etc..oder auch als Beleg  in Rahmen der Hege.

Auch ein Foto vom Nachbar während des Abhaken gemacht ist kein Problem.

Im Tierschutzgesetz steht nämlich noch etwas. 
Hat Thomas schon geschrieben..

"länger anhaltend"


----------



## ayron (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Da gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung.....

Haus abreißen, Erdloch buddeln und möglichst ohne jedliche Regung reinhocken.
Oder man bringst gleich zu Ende - hilft dann kann alles wieder schön wachsen und die Tiere erfreuen sich anm euren Überresten.
Jede Menschliche Aktion beeinflusst(schädigt) doch irgenwie die Umwelt, damit sollte man dann auch leben können. So viele Tiere kann man beim Angeln nicht "quälen" wie für eure Internetgeräte draufgegangen sind....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



ayron schrieb:


> So viele Tiere kann man beim Angeln nicht "quälen" wie für eure Internetgeräte draufgegangen sind....


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Wow, da werden Kühe, Schweine , und sonstwas von A nach B gekarrt ,ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und ihr macht euch nen Kopf  über den Minibarsch1 Klar muß einer anfangen mit Naturschutz ! Mach ich schon lange.Tiere die geschlachtet werden haben Angst und auch Schmerzen. Also deswgen :Angeln und Fleisch essen verboten?#6


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



bastido schrieb:


> Da liegt genau Dein Verständnisproblem, habe und werde mich zu meiner persönlichen Angelmoral nicht einlassen, denn ich bin weit davon entfernt dies anderen aufdrücken zu wollen. Davon ab, dass diese Diskussion zu nichts führen kann, halte ich mich zumeist an die geltenden Gesetze, welche den Rahmen für die persönlichen Verhaltensweisen gibt.
> Und nochmals, auch Dir wird man bei konsequenter Anwendung von Moral das Angeln verbieten.




Erwähnen sollte man aber...
Es sollte allen Anglern klar sein wenn Angeln *ausschliesslich* zum Nahrungserwerb und Hege erlaubt ist/ wird/ wäre , dann sind komplette Angelverbote nicht weit.
Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach.
Unsere Gewässer sind Industriegewässer, die Fische mit Schadstoffen belastet.
Oftmals über den zul. Grenzwerten welche für die Lebensmittelketten gellten.
Aus dem Grund stand NRW unter einer RotGrünen Regierung mit einem Grünen Umweltminister kurz vor einem Angelverbot im GESAMTEN NRW- Kanalnetz.

Weshalb? Na weil Angeln= Nahrungserwerb. (Definition Grüner Umweltminister)


----------



## Jonah.S (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Dann die Antiangler die mit reinem Gewissen im Fischgeschäft kaufen. Wie viele Stunden haben die Fische mit den Kiemen in den Stellnetzen gezappelt bis die hin waren....? oder wurden beim stundenlangen Schleppen im Netz platt gedrückt oder erstickten. Wenn das Netz an Deck geöffnet wird fallen die Fische an Deck und werden die lebend in den Eisbunker geschaufelt. Auf Fabrikfische über Rutschen unter Deck. Auf Schlachtmaschinen wird den lebendigen Fischen der Kopf abgeschnitten und dann automatisch filitiert... das ist alles ok und wohl auch vom Gesetzgeber abgesegnet.
> 
> In welch verlogener Gesellschaft leben wir eigentlich?????



So ist es!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Erwähnen sollte man aber...
> Es sollte allen Anglern klar sein wenn Angeln *ausschliesslich* zum Nahrungserwerb und Hege erlaubt ist/ wird/ wäre , dann sind komplette Angelverbote nicht weit.
> Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach.
> Unsere Gewässer sind Industriegewässer, die Fische mit Schadstoffen belastet.
> ...



Angeln ist nicht "ESSEN" Angeln ist Freizeit!!! Zumindest in Mitteleuropa!!!


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

:m





ayron schrieb:


> Da gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung.....
> 
> Haus abreißen, Erdloch buddeln und möglichst ohne jedliche Regung reinhocken.
> Oder man bringst gleich zu Ende - hilft dann kann alles wieder schön wachsen und die Tiere erfreuen sich anm euren Überresten.
> Jede Menschliche Aktion beeinflusst(schädigt) doch irgenwie die Umwelt, damit sollte man dann auch leben können. So viele Tiere kann man beim Angeln nicht "quälen" wie für eure Internetgeräte draufgegangen sind....



:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Pirat63 schrieb:


> Angeln ist nicht "ESSEN" Angeln ist Freizeit!!! Zumindest in Mitteleuropa!!!




Angeln ist Spass.  :vik:

Ach ******** und somit macht Fischquälerei Spass. *ups*

Was sind wir doch  Sadisten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Angeln ist DER vernünftig Grund für mich, alleinig. Der Spass am Angeln, die Spannung auf den Biss und der Drill ist Sinn meines Hobbys.
Auch nicht Hege und Pflege ist für mich der vernünftige Grund.
Denn Angeln ist nicht eine Methode für Hege und Pflege, Angeln dient nicht der Hege und Pflege,
aber Hege und Pflege kann beinhaltet sein in meinem Hobby, wenn es zweckdienlich dem Angeln dient. Meinem Spass dient!
Da Angeln NICHT meinem Nahrungserwerb dient ergibt sich folgendes:
Der Gedanke, einen Fisch deswegen töten zu müssen, weil er von mir gehakt und gedrillt wurde, ist für mich pervers. Denn dieser Gedanke müsste logisch weiter dahin pervertiert werden in der Feststellung: Der vernünftige Grund des Angelns ist das Töten eines Fisches. Und das ist für mich unmoralisch!


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*

Nee!Dann müßten ja alle Menschen die ( Fisch,Fleisch ) essen Sadisten sein!:m


----------



## Sharpo (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Pirat63 schrieb:


> Nee!Dann müßten ja alle Menschen die ( Fisch,Fleisch ) essen Sadisten sein!:m



Nein, denn diese Überlassen das Quälen andere.

Ein Sadist quält selber.


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Angeln ist DER vernünftig Grund für mich, alleinig. Der Spass am Angeln, die Spannung auf den Biss und der Drill ist Sinn meines Hobbys.
> Auch nicht Hege und Pflege ist für mich der vernünftige Grund.
> Denn Angeln ist nicht eine Methode für Hege und Pflege, Angeln dient nicht der Hege und Pflege,
> aber Hege und Pflege kann beinhaltet sein in meinem Hobby, wenn es zweckdienlich dem Angeln dient. Meinem Spass dient!
> ...



WOW!!!!!  Gehst du Angeln?


----------



## Pirat63 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, denn diese Überlassen das Quälen andere.
> 
> Ein Sadist quält selber.



Hast recht!!!!:m Aber Angeln ist töten! (meistens) Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch! Am liebsten selbst gefangenen. Ein guter schneller Drill Und dann sauber geschlachtet . Mehr geht nicht!!:m


----------



## Fruehling (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Widerliche Behandlung von Fischen in Youtube-Videos*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Angeln ist DER vernünftig Grund für mich, alleinig. Der Spass am Angeln, die Spannung auf den Biss und der Drill...



...und keinesfalls verwerflich! Beim Kochtopfangler ist es in den meisten Fällen sogar exakt deckungsgleich. Könnte man Fisch fragen, bei wem er mit Blick auf das weitere Prozedere lieber gebissen hat, wäre die Antwort klar... :vik:

Ißt man nur ein Mettbrötchen pro Woche weniger und geht aus Spaß am Angeln und anschließendem C&R ans Wasser, hat man sicher mehr für's Tierwohl getan, als ginge man nicht und bliebe bei dem Mettbrötchen.

Moderner Ablaßhandel? Aber selbstverständlich! 

Sind eigentlich Reiter hier an Bord? Ich meine so wegen Sport und nötig, und Spaß, etc....


----------

